# Heavy 10 missing hardware help



## JetDoc (Nov 9, 2014)

Trying to put the finishing touches on my new to me 1955 10L and I need help identifying some missing hardware. From what I can tell in the parts manual the back gear handle has some sort of setscrew with a lock nut which limits its movement. Screw 1 in the picture. Can someone get me a pic and some measurements of it? The second missing fastener is some kind of pin or lock for the gear cover. I do have the upper cover it just isn't attached at the moment. Again can someone please get me a pic and some measurements. I'm sure I can make both parts, I'd just love to know what they're supposed to look like.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## metal4130 (Nov 11, 2014)

This is what you need for fastener one...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/301321973560?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## JetDoc (Nov 12, 2014)

metal4130 said:


> This is what you need for fastener one...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301321973560?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Perfect. Thanks


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 25, 2014)

Actually the one that is partially threaded is the other screw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry I may have misunderstood that. I potsed a picture of the top one on the back gear. Can't help you with the other one. Its about 1.1" long. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martik777 (Nov 25, 2014)

Why do people buy these simple parts, especially when they are generally hidden from view? Isn't the ability to fabricate such parts the whole point of owning a lathe?


----------



## JetDoc (Nov 26, 2014)

martik777 said:


> Why do people buy these simple parts, especially when they are generally hidden from view? Isn't the ability to fabricate such parts the whole point of owning a lathe?



I agree with you. I'm all for making the parts. It's been difficult getting pictures of the entire part. Especially the knurled pin for the two piece cover. Every picture is with the pin installed. I'd love a picture of it removed from the cover to see the entire piece.


----------



## martik777 (Nov 26, 2014)

Try asking on the other forums' South Bend sections: 

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/south-bend-lathes/

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/


----------



## HMF (Nov 27, 2014)

Try Bob Wright (aametalmaster),  he knows these machines well.  Or Ted Pflugner  (latheman2@aol.com).Ted worked for South Bend.


----------



## HMF (Nov 27, 2014)

Ted says he has the part.  Email him at latheman2aol.com


From:"Latheman" <latheman2@aol.com>
Date:Thu, Nov 27, 2014 at 11:04 AM
Subject:Re: Needed part

Nelson,

 I have one of those for sale. Have him send me an email
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## JetDoc (Nov 27, 2014)

Nels said:


> Try Bob Wright (aametalmaster),  he knows these machines well.  Or Ted Pflugner  (latheman2@aol.com).Ted worked for South Bend.



Thanks for the info


----------

